# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  مدیریت هتلداری

## behnaz_wpf

سلام
من یه پروژه نوشتم موضوعش مدیریت هتلداری
که یک نرم افزار جامع شامل کلیه بخش های مربوط به هتلداری،خدمات،رستوران و کافی شاپ هست!

میخوام ببینم سایتی هست که پروژمو بذارم برای فروش؟؟

پروژه های این چنینی قیمتشون حدودا چنده؟؟

----------

